
No battery wifi devices - dvndvn
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/education/no-batteries-wires-or-plugs-uw-team-makes-plastic-devices-that-communicate-via-wi-fi/
======
Zee2
I'd like to repeat this point from the last time this was discussed: these no-
battery devices do NOT "connect" to the WiFi protocol in any way. They simply
modify the electromagnetic characteristics of existing packets/signals. This
still requires some powered device to interpret these backscatter signals.

------
teh_klev
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861123)

